# 2nd Battalion, 5th Marines Infantry Training Website



## D-n-A (16 Nov 2004)

http://www.2ndbn5thmar.com/

Lots of good information on this site, thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## ArmyRick (19 Nov 2004)

I checked it out.. interesting..


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (30 Dec 2004)

I checked it out, and its pretty good.


----------

